# Profinet:Ausgänge funktionieren nicht



## vladi (14 März 2011)

Hallo Profis,

S7 CPU315 2DP-PN, verbunden mit einer IM153-4; die TCP/IP Verbindung passt, die an der Anschaltung angeschlossene Eingänge(dig+analog) liefern Werte.
(Standard I/O Baugruppen)

Problem: Dig. Outputs und Analog Outputs funktionieren nicht; als Fehler gibt es die Info: "Peripheriezugrifsfehler/Parametrierfehler".

Hat Jemand eine Idee?

Gruss: V.


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2011)

vladi schrieb:


> als Fehler gibt es die Info: "Peripheriezugrifsfehler/Parametrierfehler".


Was steht *genau* im CPU-Diagnosepuffer?
Tip: Den Diagnosepuffer kann man exportieren und dann hier hochladen.

Harald


----------



## vladi (20 März 2011)

*Funktioniert*

Hi,

die Lösung ist: die IM153-4 war als "shared" Variante in der HW konfiguriert; 
Was auch immer der Unterschied sein sollte..
Das Modul ohne "shared" hat dann die PN I/O Ebene zum Laufen gebracht...

Komischerweise sagte die S-Hotline, dass es egal sei, ob shared oder nicht..


Gruss: V.


----------

